# "Auto-F11"



## M@DZG@ (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe momentan das Problem, dass ich eine Homepage programmieren will/soll, die sich automatisch im Fullscreen-mode öffnet, sprich: so als ob man auf F11 (IE) drücke. 

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr verbunden.

PS.: Wie man automatisch maximiert weiß ich, also bitte nicht so etwas in der Art schicken :

<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
self.moveTo(0,0) 
self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight) 
//--> 
</script>

;Þ , THX - MfG =M=


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. Mai 2003)

window.open() + fullscreen=1


----------



## M@DZG@ (13. Mai 2003)

Ich bedanke mich.

(ähem wo genau wird das eingefügt?)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. Mai 2003)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open

Wird dann halt als neue Seite geöffnet,beim existierenden Browserfenster ist es nicht mehr änderbar.


----------



## Ossi (13. Mai 2003)

Also, ich habe die nachfolgende Funktion im Body geladen, und die Seite wird automatisch im Vollbildmodus geöffnet:

onload="window.resizeTo(screen.Width, screen.Height)"


----------



## Fabian H (14. Mai 2003)

Ne, das sit kein Vollbild!

```
window.open("seite.html", "seite", "fullscreen=yes");
```


----------

